# [OT] Fumetto su Gentoo

## LastHope

Qualcuno lo conosceva?

http://en.tiraecol.net/modules/comic/cache/images/tiraecol_en-137.png

 :Laughing: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## bandreabis

Oh My God!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> Qualcuno lo conosceva?

 

Si   :Very Happy: 

----------

## skypjack

Fantastico!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> Qualcuno lo conosceva?

 

Si... per la cronaca la dicitura ecol deriva dalla contrazione del nome del newsgroup es.comp.os.linux  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

Io non lo conoscevo... GRANDIOSO!   :Very Happy: 

Colgo l'occasione per citare un mio amico mrwho che in un suo intervento sulle varie distro tenutosi durante un LinuxDay di qualche anno fa:

 *Quote:*   

> Gli utenti gentoo sono quelli che quando hanno voglia di un bicchier d'acqua... prendono atomi di idrogeno e di ossigeno

 

----------

## skypjack

Oh, mamma mia, mrfree, mi sto ancora sganasciando dalle risate... Troppo bella!! Geniale...

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Colgo l'occasione per citare un mio amico mrwho che in un suo intervento sulle varie distro tenutosi durante un LinuxDay di qualche anno fa:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Gli utenti gentoo sono quelli che quando hanno voglia di un bicchier d'acqua... prendono atomi di idrogeno e di ossigeno 

 

Un paio di anni fa abbiamo fatto il GDay a Prato. Al termine della giornata siamo andati, insieme ad alcune persone del LUG di Prato in un Pub per cenare con un panino. Uno dei panini aveva una lista enorme di ingredienti (comprese le patate fritte) e affamati come eravamo lo abbiamo ordinato in molti (citato anche nella GWN: intriguing local delicacy known as an F2 sandwich  :Wink: ).

Quando il panino è arrivato, tutti gli ingredienti elencati erano dentro il panino, codadilupo ha fatto notare che si aspettava il pane e, in un piatto, l'hamburger, le patate e via dicendo.

Uno dei ragazzi di prato a quel punto ha commentato: Voi utenti gentoo volete compilare anche il panino...

----------

## skypjack

Prato?

Ora, io da vero fiorentino non è che amo proprio Prato, anzi lo considero quasi un neo per la mia città, ma... Piacere di conoscerti!!

Il mondo è piccolo...

Magari ci incrociamo tutti i giorni in viale Morgagni...

----------

## mrfree

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uno dei ragazzi di prato a quel punto ha commentato: Voi utenti gentoo volete compilare anche il panino...

 

 :Laughing:   ihihhihiihhi   :Laughing: 

E' anche per questo motivo che non mangio da mcdonalds... si ostinano a darmi hamburger come dicono loro anche se io richiedo esplicitamente che l'addetto ricordi di disabilitare la useflag salse  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Uno dei ragazzi di prato a quel punto ha commentato: Voi utenti gentoo volete compilare anche il panino... 
> 
>   ihihhihiihhi  
> ...

 

Il difficile è 

```
USE="-cetriolo"
```

  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Peach

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Il difficile è 
> 
> ```
> USE="-cetriolo"
> ```
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Ora, io da vero fiorentino non è che amo proprio Prato, anzi lo considero quasi un neo per la mia città, ma... Piacere di conoscerti!!

 

Veramente vivo a Milano... a Prato ci siamo andati qualche anno fa per fare il Gentoo Day grazie alla disponibilità del LUG locale che ci ha ospitato   :Wink: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> Qualcuno lo conosceva?
> 
> http://en.tiraecol.net/modules/comic/cache/images/tiraecol_en-137.png
> 
> Ciao a tutti
> ...

 

LastHope ma è una vagina il tuo avatar? lo notavo solo ora...

----------

## LastHope

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

>  *LastHope wrote:*   Qualcuno lo conosceva?
> 
> http://en.tiraecol.net/modules/comic/cache/images/tiraecol_en-137.png
> 
> Ciao a tutti
> ...

 

Ehem...ma non sarebbe da PM? Comunque risiedendo a Mordor...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *LastHope wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*    *LastHope wrote:*   Qualcuno lo conosceva?
> 
> http://en.tiraecol.net/modules/comic/cache/images/tiraecol_en-137.png
> 
> Ciao a tutti
> ...

 

in effetti ma sai...ot per ot ho pensato bene di scriverlo qui!  :Very Happy:   Mordor? non dirmi che è una di quelle robe da le Cronache di Narnia o peggio ancora Il signore degli anelli?

----------

## noice

se per "robe" intendi un libro che ha venduto piu' o meno 100milioni di copie..beh si riguarda il "Signore degli anelli"   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Stiamo andando un poco OT   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## skypjack

#emerge OT

----------

## federico

potente  :Smile: 

----------

